# Empowering Illustrations



## Saisha (Jul 3, 2014)

Link to some great illustrations for women in general to take control of their bodies and identities:

http://news.distractify.com/people/empowering-illustrations/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely! _And_ absolutely lovely. Thanks for sharing.
(I especially enjoyed the last one)


----------



## one2one (Jul 3, 2014)

Fantastic! I loved every bit of it ... until I got to the first comment by someone who was really concerned that people would quit trying to lose weight and felt they owed it both to themselves and society to continue trying to 'improve' themselves. :doh: 

I'm still surprised by comments like, "You'd be so pretty if you'd lose some weight." I wish people who say things like this would realize that the person they're talking about is already pretty, and the truth is they've seen that in them. But because they can't accept it in someone of size it has to be qualified with an if/then statement.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, these are amazing and inspiring pictures, thank you for sharing! I know I identify with a few of these myself and messages like this should be spread around more!


----------



## prplecat (Aug 12, 2014)

I ran across this: http://www.theexposeproject.com/

IMO, one of the best things about the photo shoot is that it's just images. The Militant Baker has a blog post about it, but it was kept basic...just beautiful bodies belonging to beautiful women of all types.


----------

